# Braxton Hicks contractions whenever I stand up? X-post in Pregnancy



## Dov'sMom (Jan 24, 2007)

With my first pregnancy, I felt no BH at all. With my second, I had a few sporadic BH contractions that I only noticed if I happened to be paying attention.

This pregnancy, I've had noticeable BH contractions for weeks already (I'm 35 weeks). They're not painful (unless an older DC happens to be sitting or jumping onto my belly), but definitely noticeable.

Last week was a very stressful week for me. I got very little sleep and was on my feet a lot. Wednesday and Thursday, I had contractions all day long. They eased up a bit after I had a nap, but not much. I got a lot of rest over the weekend, but I'm still getting contractions every time I stand up and usually when I wake up at night to use the bathroom or because a DC comes into my bed I realize I am having a contraction as well.

Is there any reason to be concerned about pre-term labor? I'm not generally an alarmist and it would be a real pain for me to have to go into the doctor now (next appt is Friday) so my inclination is just to say eh, whatever. Advice?


----------



## MiaMama (Jul 21, 2007)

I have the same situation. Last pregnancy, I didn't feel a single contraction until I was induced (I was having them on thier monitors, though).

This pregnancy, I have been getting them since 20 something weeks. The ones that I get from pushing a shopping cart, putting fitted sheets on the bed, or standing up don't worry me much. I am 33 weeks

However, last night, I got contractions every 3 minutes for several hours. It terrified me. I actually went in to the hospital, and I hate/am scared of hospitals. The only time in my life I have been admitted to a hospital was when my DD's traumatic induction was forced on me. (I was born at home)

Maybe the fear did it, but by the time I actually got there, they stopped. Even though my cervix feels WAY different to me than it did before I got pregnant this time, (bigger opening, shorter, much softer), everyone who did internals on me concluded I was 0 cm dialated and only 20% effaced.

Overall, the experience was painful (the stupid labor "beds" are hard, and the monitors slipped if I moved too much) uncomfortable (5-6 internal exams to assess cervical changes) and frustrating (midwives are illegal here, so I drive across state lines... everyone kept asking "wait, so who is your OB?" lol).

But now I am not scared at all anymore. If these contractions I have been having are doing nothing, then I am content to wait. If you can wait until your next appt and then get checked, I would do that.


----------

